
Has AI surpassed humans at translation? Not even close - andreyk
https://www.skynettoday.com/editorials/state_of_nmt
======
jremmons
Minor nit: I wish the "With great data come great neural networks" graph in
the blog post had data points from real experiments instead of the hand-wavy
curves that are drawn. I know the goal is to give intuition about DNNs v.
classical methods, but I don't think I've ever seen a version of this graph
with real data! I doubt the real curve would be infinitely differentiable like
the ones plotted :P.

>> Neural networks have recently met success because of the rise and
availability of large amounts of data.

I think that the improvement in computation power has had at least as much of
an impact on the field as data! The only reason people have even bothered to
collect the amount of data they have is because the DNNs that need the data
are finally cost effective to run on modern hardware.

